# Old school golf hats/caps



## coby333

Got those old school golf hats! $20each, add $5 to ship. Best price you will find. They are hard to find and if you do know the spots that have them, they will cost you $30-$45. 




































































































Removable golf pins, rock them any way you like! 

Black velour
Gray velour
Navy blue velour
Royal blue velour
Denim with gold pin
Black and white houndstooth
Red and gray houndstooth
Vans checkered

Can also get other colors

Pm me for details

PM, Email, call or text 951-212-8222 Coby


----------



## coby333

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

oh shit on the blue velour! 

black is hot tho .. my head needs a sponsorship LOL


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 9 2010, 01:59 PM~18266305
> *oh shit on the blue velour!
> 
> black is hot tho .. my head needs a sponsorship LOL
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

New era quality caps, not cheaply made...


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Aug 9 2010, 05:06 PM~18268043
> *Thanks :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> New era quality caps, not cheaply made...
> *



T T T


----------



## coby333

Must not be that many OG's on here that remember these.....


----------



## touchdowntodd

like i said, sponsor me and ill get you some sold homie...


----------



## ceez6d5

these are sick ill be in touch


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Aug 14 2010, 06:04 PM~18309955
> *Must not be that many OG's on here that remember these.....
> *


They used to sell them hats back in the 80s @ corner liquer store by my house.wonder why they stop making them?only crips and bloods wore them not cholos in my area...lol


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 16 2010, 12:58 PM~18323156
> *They used to sell them hats back in the 80s @ corner  liquer store by my house.wonder why they stop making them?only crips and bloods wore them not cholos in my area...lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I knew somebody would remember them!!


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 14 2010, 07:40 PM~18310608
> *like i said, sponsor me and ill get you some sold homie...
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: I wish I could homie, people are tight with money these days. I only sold 2 in the last month.....but everybody say they want one! :dunno:


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Aug 19 2010, 08:35 PM~18357408
> *:happysad: I wish I could homie, people are tight with money these days. I only sold 2 in the last month.....but everybody say they want one! :dunno:
> *



T T T


----------



## mrgervais

Are these fitted or adjustable


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 22 2010, 01:59 PM~18376700
> *Are these fitted or adjustable
> *


These are fitted, brand new!


----------



## mrgervais

U got em in size 8?


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 23 2010, 09:45 PM~18389881
> *U got em in size 8?
> *


I got up to 7 3/4 in stock, but I can get size 8


----------



## coby333

BUMP


----------



## coby333

TTT


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Aug 15 2010, 11:45 AM~18313928
> *these are sick ill be in touch
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coby333

BUMP


----------



## touchdowntodd

send me a 7 5/8 and ill pay you $5 a week til its paid off LOL

im dead broke but neeeed one of these


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 2 2010, 02:36 PM~18471954
> *send me a 7 5/8 and ill pay you $5 a week til its paid off LOL
> 
> im dead broke but neeeed one of these
> *


I feel you homeboy everybody is! What about $20 plus shipping???


----------



## RAGTOPROY

The real OG joints, different pins 








used to sell at Plattners Mens Shop by the Hush Puppies lol


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Still very nice hats though! good luck with the sales homie!!!!


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 3 2010, 08:49 PM~18482807
> *The real OG joints, different pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used to sell at Plattners Mens Shop by the Hush Puppies lol
> *












I can get that one too! :biggrin: Thanks homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coby333

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

i got 2 lbs of carne asade and some tecates for u.. trade?

lol

im the only fool on here needin one of these


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 24 2010, 06:45 AM~18389881
> *U got em in size 8?
> *


big ol rottweiler head lol


----------



## mrgervais

Lol yeah me and my 120 lb blue nose got watermelon heads lol


----------



## coby333

Closeout sale all hats $20!!! I will list what I have in inventory tomorrow


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Sep 3 2010, 10:49 PM~18483258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get that one too! :biggrin: Thanks homie!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Can u get the ones with the pins with both clubs on the same side like on that OG pic I posted? If so im buyin!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 3 2010, 09:49 PM~18482807
> *The real OG joints, different pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used to sell at Plattners Mens Shop by the Hush Puppies lol
> *


Fab 5 Freddy in "Wild Style" lol!


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 2 2010, 05:32 PM~18720313
> *Can u get the ones with the pins with both clubs on the same side like on that OG pic I posted? If so im buyin!
> *


Nah they don't make those no more. I'm pretty there's some out there somewhere,just haven't found them. Those were the ones I was looking for, then I came across these and liked these a little better


----------



## coby333

TO THE TOP :happysad:


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Oct 19 2010, 10:11 PM~18857505
> *TO THE TOP :happysad:
> *


----------



## coby333

Spread the word, these are what I have left in stock!! Closeout sale $20 each


small 7
medium 7 1/4
large 7 1/2
x-large 7 3/4

sizes are approximate, so 7 1/8 can fit the medium, 7 5/8 can fit the x-large, etc....


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Nov 8 2010, 09:18 PM~19021182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spread the word, these are what I have left in stock!! Closeout sale $20 each
> small      7
> medium  7 1/4
> large      7 1/2
> x-large    7 3/4
> 
> sizes are approximate, so 7 1/8 can fit the medium, 7 5/8 can fit the x-large, etc....
> *


7 3/4 in Blk,Gry,and are you out of Navy Blue and Brn in that size?Wanna make sure I'm reading that correctly.


----------



## coby333

To the top


----------



## mrgervais

So can u get 8s still? Or is that everything


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Nov 17 2010, 08:57 PM~19097208
> *So can u get 8s still? Or is that everything
> *


That's it homie. I got stuck with a lot of hats, so I'm not ordering any more from the manufacturer.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie




----------



## coby333

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

send me one for xmas


----------



## coby333

TO THE TOP


----------



## mrgervais

What u got left?


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Jan 6 2011, 07:08 AM~19519476
> *What u got left?
> *


I still got just about every color except red and yellow. Let me know what size you need


----------



## mrgervais

Size 8


----------



## mrgervais

Lookin for black


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Jan 7 2011, 03:15 PM~19532815
> *Lookin for black
> *


I got black, but I only got up to 7 3/4


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Nov 8 2010, 09:18 PM~19021182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spread the word, these are what I have left in stock!! Closeout sale $20 each
> small      7
> medium  7 1/4
> large      7 1/2
> x-large    7 3/4
> 
> sizes are approximate, so 7 1/8 can fit the medium, 7 5/8 can fit the x-large, etc....
> *


ttt


----------



## coby333

bump


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Jan 13 2011, 04:37 PM~19588407
> *bump
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ceez6d5

leme get some of these off you


----------



## coby333

12 left in stock, lowest price you will find guaranteed!!!


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Mar 15 2011, 09:01 PM~20101598
> *12 left in stock, lowest price you will find guaranteed!!!
> *



TTT


----------



## coby333

A lot of people are paying double what I'm asking, get them while you can...


----------



## l1l_b1rd

how much for a black one in a 71/4 shipped to 93101 nd do u take money orders


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by l1l_b1rd_@Apr 4 2011, 01:06 AM~20253211
> *how much for a black one in a 71/4 shipped to 93101 nd do u take money orders
> *


pm sent


----------



## coby333

7 left


----------



## DENVER LANE

U OUT OF RED?


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by DENVER LANE_@May 8 2011, 08:18 PM~20510909
> *U OUT OF RED?
> *



pm sent


----------



## coby333

ttt


----------



## coby333

5 left


----------



## coby333

TO THE TOP


----------



## coby333

coby333 said:


> TO THE TOP


TTT


----------



## coby333

coby333 said:


> TO THE TOP


ttt with 3 left


----------



## coby333

bump


----------



## gervais_85

What 3 r left?


----------



## streetlevel

*Purchase Golf Hats!!!*

To purchase golf hats go to www.streetlevelclothing.com

We got all colors and sizes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hubtown1

how can I order a hat?


----------



## byrdsdaword

want to buy a black velour golf hat how can i purchase one


----------



## C.dmiller3

I need a couple of those old school golf hats.


----------



## Tudyloco1

Would like a navy blue and black one


----------



## ladarryl

wanna to get old school golf hat a black one and gray one


----------

